# IVF RVH



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I am starting IVF private in aproxamately 3 months time at the RVH with Dr Boyle i was wondering if anyone who has had treatment at RVH could give me any feedback / tell me things I should know.

Thankyou

Kate Z


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Kate and welcome to the boards,i have started ivf nhs go in the rfc,so cant really help ye but if u come over to n.ireland boards loads of the ladies will be able to help u out with ure queries and we have a bitta craic also which helps


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Kate z,

I'll try and give you a few pointers.  Private and NHS treatment in the RFC is pretty similar.

You will get a letter and/or phonecall the month before your treatment is about to start.  You then have to send in the details of day1 of your period.  You need to abstain from BMS from day 1.

Your down regging starts on day 21 and you will have an appointment usually on day 20.  Before this appointment you will get sent a schedule detailing the dates of each part of your treatment.  You also pick up your drugs from the RFC pharmacy just before this appointment.  With your schedule you will be given a number to phone to get a price for your drugs, you need a bankers draft for this money.  Some of the drugs need to be kept in a fridge.

The downregging is a nasal spray which you take 4 times a day.  This lasts for at least 3 weeks although it can be longer.  

You then start stimming which is by an injection once daily (you still continue d/reg) which helps grow the follicles.  After about 10 days you have egg collection to retrieve the eggs, your DH can be there during this.  Then he goes off to give sample while you recover.  On the following morning, you phone lab to see how many of your eggs have fertilised.  Embryo transfer is either the second or third day after EC.  You then start your two week wait until you can do your pregnancy test.

Hope that all makes sense
Fiona


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, 
Also just done treatment at Royal, failed cycled on 13 July.  I only used nasal spray twice a day, and had to get more as it ran out!
Not sure if i was impressed with the service, felt like I was on a conveyor belt - not much discussions talking, but maybe I did not ask enough questions.  Went private, but never seen the Prof once!!  Different doc everytime which did not help.  Nurses very helpful.

9 eggs 7 fertilised, initially they had to extend treatment by two days as follows were not growing.  Only 2 eggs were grade a - I wish i had asked more questions about quality of other eggs and what grade they need to be for freezing esp as my cycle failed.  Maybe if i pushed they could have frozen them and maybe  I could have another go at implantation (wishful thinking!).

Suppose i just mean to say ask questions, write them down and even if you don't ask get your partner too because if you are like me you will be too anxious on day of egg collection transfer to ask those questions.

Good luck Bron


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Bron I know what you mean about the royal.Im currently d/r at the moment with RFC this is my 2nd cycle which is private my 1st go was nhs also with RFC and was bfn Im on the spray 4 times a day and for a month before stimms start were as last time I was on the spray twice a day for a shorter period. To be honest Ive found a majority of it ok but they definately dont explain things or give you much info and maybe your right in saying you need to ask more questions. Im under Prof Mcclure is that who you were under?


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi guys 

Thanks so much for your responses- i know what you mean about them not being forthcoming with info, I have been on Dr Boyles list since the end of June, it was sort of by chance as i am usually with Dr Traub but I got DR  Boyle the day I enquired about private. I liked Dr Traub ok but found him a little scary and i was afraid to ask him things Dr Boyle seems more approachable

I will definately PM you all if I have any more questions.

Thanks 

Kate


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Sham, I was under Prof McClure but after initial appointment last Oct i never seen him again.  We were put on the private and nhs list at this time, and every time we rang to see were we were on the private list the 3 month wait kept getting bigger.  It was more like 6 months before we actually started treatment on private list and we are still waiting to come to top of nhs.  Our original app for treatment was Feb 07 so things are really slow.  At this rate my age may exclude me if i turn 40 before treatment starts again.  Bron


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks girls 

Im gutted to be honest but glad i know now. I will ring up tomorrow - Loopyone my appointment was on the same day how mad is that!! Will let you know how i get on. To be honest i am starting to gather info on maybe going over the water, i reckon if i am paying i should give myself the best shot possible.  although the logistics might scupper that. Are you having any treatment in the interim? i am still on clomid -( eighth cycle)

Thanks again and good luck xx


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi ya Loopy 

Well I am 26th and they said 6-7 months "aproximately" I cant understand why they initially said 3! At the time i even felt it was too soon but did a lot of thinking and decided its now or never. We went to Origin for DH SA and its a nice place but i was a bit concerned that their sucess rates didnt seem the greatest but it would be so handy for me.  

I was checking out Sims in Dublin tonite as well which looks great but your right it all comes back to money.

Thanks chick for giving me the info - at least I am reassesing my position!! 

Good luck


----------

